# J T McNamara Update



## Nicnac (25 March 2013)

Just seen on Twitter http://www.espn.co.uk/horseracing/sport/story/199253.html#

Still no news as to whether Spinal Cord Injury but unfortunately the fact that he requires ventilation doesn't look positive


----------



## Dizzydancer (25 March 2013)

Glad he is awake, i can only imagine what he is going through now, i hope he is just got severe bruising and swelling from the op causing the need for ventilation but if it is from the spinal injury my thoughts go to him, very hard to deal mentally with although he is heading to best place for him.
Thoughts to him and his family at this time.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Glad he is awake, i can only imagine what he is going through now, i hope he is just got severe bruising and swelling from the op causing the need for ventilation but if it is from the spinal injury my thoughts go to him, very hard to deal mentally with although he is heading to best place for him.
Thoughts to him and his family at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't put it better. If only all our hopes and good wishes could heal. Just hoping it is temporary thing. Good luck JT, hope it feels good to be back nearer home.


----------



## gadetra (25 March 2013)

I hope it's only temporary too. 
My Dad was in the Spinal Unit in the Mater and they are amazing in there. 
God help him


----------



## Double_choc_lab (29 March 2013)

Sky news have just announced JT is paralysed from the neck down how very sad. . Life is so unfair at times


----------



## Alec Swan (29 March 2013)

Assuming that the Sky report is correct,  how desperately sad.  I wonder if the Morning Line will give us an update.  

Our thoughts and prayers are with the poor lad.

a.


----------



## Suelin (29 March 2013)

Oh dear me, poor poor boy.  That is truly sad.  All the best young man.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 March 2013)

Terribly sad news.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 March 2013)

Bbc news also saying he has suffered paralysis. They don't specify where but....

I cried when I read it a few moments ago.

:-((((((((( poor poor unlucky man. I hope he knows how grateful we all are for all the entertainment and enjoyment he and his colleagues give so many people.


----------



## MochaDun (29 March 2013)

Oh that is sad, I really hope there can be some improvement from his current condition.


----------



## Olliecp77 (29 March 2013)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...r-fall/1229699/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Racing post says same on fb.  Sorry can't make link work


----------



## gadetra (29 March 2013)

Jesus that is horrendous. 
The poor poor man. God help him and his family. Absolutely crushing for them. 
Jesus it would be hard for it to be worse.


----------



## Leaf (29 March 2013)

No words just immense sadness......


----------



## Fools Motto (29 March 2013)

As sad as it is, by the sounds of the report I've read, he is in positive spirits and HAS improved over recent days, so lets keep up the more positive note and keep wishing him well, the very least we can do.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (29 March 2013)

Very very sad news. You can only hope for further improvement. Thoughts with him and his family


----------



## TeamChaser (30 March 2013)

Desperately sad 

Do you know, I read post on FB today about "knobs riding horses through fences rather than over them" - the usual Grand National build up hype - and the very next post on my news feed was this update from the IJF .... some perspective, please ...

A supremely talented jockey. Please God he can make a recovery of sorts. Thoughts are with JT McNamara and his family x


----------



## Dizzydancer (30 March 2013)

I hope he can continue to be positive and make some improvements. Poor guy i don't no how you come to terms with that.


----------



## millhouse (30 March 2013)

Heard the news today and am very sad for you JT.  Life can be so cruel at times.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 March 2013)

I was gutted, it is not what we want for him, obviously, but an interview with IJF representative promises ongoing support and assistance, he is coping, so must we.


----------



## Fellewell (30 March 2013)

Keeping him in my prayers and hoping for a miracle x


----------



## angelish (30 March 2013)

very sad news , hope and prayers for improvement x


----------



## Luci07 (30 March 2013)

So very sad to read he has been confirmed as paralysed. Thoughts and good wishes to JT and all his family and friends.


----------



## Glayva (1 April 2013)

So very sad.

My husband became paralysed at the end of last year. He is still in a rehab hospital. My husband has the most amazing attitude towards what has happened to him and most of that is down to him knowing he has to do it not just for him but for me too.  The physio asks him to do 20 arm curls, my husband does 40. 

I have a feeling that JT will fight hard and get stuck into his physio to get the best outcome for him and his family. It will be the hardest fight of his life but he has the best prize at the end of it all.


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 April 2013)

Glayva sorry to hear about your husband. I am glad he is doing well rehab wise.
The sad thing about jt is he is likely paralysed from neck down, depending how severe cord injury is at c3-4 so rehab will be very different to that of your husband.


----------



## Nicnac (1 April 2013)

Sorry to hear that Glayva.  What level is your husband's injury?  It's great that he has such a good mental attitude.

As DD said, JT's injury is high and from the sounds of it i.e. being ventilated, it is a complete injury but the first 6 weeks of spinal cord injury are a waiting game.

Wishing JT all the best and hope that he can also see some light amongst, what must be, very dark times for all connections.


----------



## Glayva (1 April 2013)

I spend every day in a spinal unit with not just my husband but other people who have injuries of different levels and their families. I have seen the things people can acheive with inuries of the same level as JT's. 
I know the rehab will be different, but its the fight that is the same. They are all fighting to regain some sort of life. 

I didnt say what level my husbands injury is ;-)

edited.
My husband is technically a T10 (now) but has lesions all up and down his spine at one pont he was paralysed from the neck down, on a ventilator no movement in arms. His issue is different but what i am saying is all these men in the ward are fighting to have the best change they can. And i think JT will fight just as hard and push him self as hard as he can to get that chance.


----------



## Nicnac (1 April 2013)

You are right Glayva and really hope your husband continues his rehab in such a positive way.  SCI is different for everybody, whether caused by trauma or not, but mental attitude is key.  

SIA and Aspire do such great work in the UK, so hope that there is equivalent support in Ireland.

Some people with a relatively low level injury are not able to overcome the mental side, whilst others who have no mobility manage to live fruitful lives.


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 April 2013)

Nicnac everything you said is correct! 
Glayva yes it could be that once the swelling reduces jt will do better and injury will be lower level- fingers crossed. 
However the surgery at the level he had does seem it will be higher. 
The mental attitude is key. Glayva what unit is your OH at? I did a stint working at oswestry and it was enlightening.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 April 2013)

Glayva,

every now and then,  people come along who are inspirational.  Today that's you,  and yer old man.  The fights which we lose are the ones which we give up on.  Kick on. 

Alec.


----------



## amage (1 April 2013)

Massive respect to Michael O'Leary. Every year he puts up an offer to buy the winner of the Gigginstown bumper at the Fairyhouse Easter Festival. This afternoon his own horse won the race so he promptly wrote out a cheque for 200,000 to John Thomas McNamara instead.


----------



## millhouse (1 April 2013)

Oh that's great!  I'm so so pleased.


----------



## Luci07 (1 April 2013)

Without trying to sound trite as I have no personal experience whatsoever of this.. the most inspirational person I ever saw speak was a man in a wheelchair, limited use of right arm, paralysed from the waist down. This was someone who had everything in life and was due to marry his childhood sweetheart. His chauffeur crashed the car and the man ended up paralysed. He had a very very long hard road to get his life back but what I will never ever forget are the words his mother told him when he was struggling to come to terms. "Stop focusing on what you CAN'T do, start focusing on what you CAN". Never forgotten that and it has become my mantra for life.

This man ended up marrying his sweetheart anyway, had a family and went on to build up a brand new company. He was honestly the most life hanging and inspiring person I have ever had the privilege to meet.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 April 2013)

Well done Mr O`Leary,BUT I am never flying RyanAir again thankyou.Should have known by the religous pictures on the lockers really!


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 April 2013)

Well done Mr o'Leary- i hope jt isn't too proud to accept it, even if only to help his family whilst he is in hospital.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 April 2013)

Huge respect for O'Leary,  and without qualification.

Alec.


----------



## Caledonia (1 April 2013)

Great gesture by Michael O'Leary. Why on earth wouldn't JT accept it?


----------



## Daffodil (1 April 2013)

Well done Mr O'Leary, a man I've always had a lot of time for with his horses and Gigginstown.  

One thought has occurred to me though, I don't recall ever seeing a jockey wearing an air jacket.   I would have thought jockeys ought to be top of the list of riders where it should be mandatory.


----------



## Bertieb123 (1 April 2013)

Well Done Mr O'Leary and I hope if JT and his family didn't accept his offer(for whatever reason) he would donate it to the Injured Jockey Fund. A very kind gesture it is, lets not forget that this post is wanting to know the progress of JT, I am sure some of his friends and family are reading and we are all hoping and praying for him.  Perhaps it would be wise if any negative comments are written (eg,Mr O'Leary) another thread is started.


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 April 2013)

Huge vibes for JT, hoping he confounds the critics and if his recovery depends on fighting spirit he has it in spades.

A wonderful gesture from Mr O leary, very generous.


----------



## katherinef (1 April 2013)

Racing really does look after its own. The Irish Turf Club have said they are going to pick up all JT's medical bills,  and he and his family have the backing and support of  JP McManus, the IJF and racing as a whole. Its a terrible tragedy but so inspiring to see the racing community  rallying round one of their own.


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 April 2013)

Caledonia-because some people are very proud and find it hard to accept having money they wouldn't normally have. 
Bertieb completely agree with you.


----------



## Caledonia (1 April 2013)

Daffodil said:



			Well done Mr O'Leary, a man I've always had a lot of time for with his horses and Gigginstown.  

One thought has occurred to me though, I don't recall ever seeing a jockey wearing an air jacket.   I would have thought jockeys ought to be top of the list of riders where it should be mandatory.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't pass jockey club tests.


----------



## Caledonia (1 April 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Caledonia-because some people are very proud and find it hard to accept having money they wouldn't normally have. 
Bertieb completely agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

JT would never be so churlish. Racing looks after its own, and that's exactly what O Leary is doing.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 April 2013)

Caledonia said:



			JT would never be so churlish. Racing looks after its own, and that's exactly what O Leary is doing.
		
Click to expand...

Quite. 

Im staggered at the generosity of those who we mostly see has being hard-nosed,  but who will step up when it matters.  All credit to all those who care.

Regarding an air-jacket,  I doubt that it would have prevented a serious neck injury.

Alec.


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 April 2013)

Caledonia- i agree they do. I will refrain from further comment on whether he will accept it or not- its not the time or place. And actually neither of us no if he would or wouldn't accept it.


----------



## gadetra (1 April 2013)

katherinef said:



			Racing really does look after its own. The Irish Turf Club have said they are going to pick up all JT's medical bills,  and he and his family have the backing and support of  JP McManus, the IJF and racing as a whole. Its a terrible tragedy but so inspiring to see the racing community  rallying round one of their own.
		
Click to expand...

This. With the best people around him who knows what progress he may make? I suspect updates on his condition will be slower from now on, as he deals with the injury.
Thoughts and serious vibes heading his way.


----------



## Mickyjoe (2 April 2013)

I can't stop thinking about this. This thread again is putting a lump in my throat. 
All my thoughts and prayers are with  JT and his family and wishing them the strength to cope with this blow. 
A good family friend had an almost identical injury from a rugby game. Life really is very cruel sometimes.


----------



## Daffodil (2 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Quite. 

Im staggered at the generosity of those who we mostly see has being hard-nosed,  but who will step up when it matters.  All credit to all those who care.

Regarding an air-jacket,  I doubt that it would have prevented a serious neck injury.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Re the air jacket:  Maybe; maybe not.  However I doubt it would do any harm, and if (guessing here) 90% of eventers use them they must be considered to be beneficial.    Maybe their use should be revisited by the Jockey Club.


----------



## Leaf (2 April 2013)

I think knowing jockeys they would just set each others canisters off for fun, could cost some poor conditional £80 before he's even left the weighing room.....


----------



## Double_choc_lab (2 April 2013)

I think a major problem with an air jacket would be that the jocks couldn't curl up and roll as they are trained to do.  If they are lying sprawled on the ground far more risk of being hit by a following horse.  Also have you noticed how far back some of them are over the fence - cords would be popping and inflating all over the place.


----------



## Daffodil (2 April 2013)

Yes, you're probably right.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 April 2013)

Sad and ironic update on BBC was that a good friend said JT was planning to retire after Puncuhestown.....


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 April 2013)

Oh dear, what a shame for him.


----------



## gadetra (2 April 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Sad and ironic update on BBC was that a good friend said JT was planning to retire after Puncuhestown.....
		
Click to expand...

Yup such a tragedy


----------



## gadetra (2 April 2013)

http://www.irishexaminer.com/archiv...ill-has-a-bright-future-says-ruby-227005.html


----------



## gadetra (22 April 2013)

Update on JT McNamara 
"We are pleased to announce that JT McNamara has arrived at The National Spinal Unit, Mater Hospital, Dublin following his transfer from Frenchay Hospital, Bristol. We wish to express sincere thanks to all the personnel involved in his safe transfer. We will forever be indebted to the staff at Frenchay Hospital for the fantastic care he has received there since his injury. John Thomas is looking forward to the next phase of his treatment and rehabilitation in Ireland. We thank everyone for their on-going support and prayers and ask people please to continue to respect our privacy.&#8221;

Issued jointly by Dr Adrian McGoldrick, Irish Turf Club Senior Medical Officer and Lisa Hancock, CEO, Injured Jockeys Fund on behalf of the McNamara Family.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2013)

Well done,  gadetra,  and thank you for that.

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Well done,  gadetra,  and thank you for that.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This, thank you.  Hopefully it will be easier for him and his family with his family so much closer to home.

All good wishes to him.


----------



## Nicnac (22 April 2013)

Thanks for update Gadetra.

Sending all best wishes to JT and family.  If anyone will work hard at rehab to recoup as much as possible, he will.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 April 2013)

My brother was paralysed in a stupid accident of his own making at the age of 22 - it destroyed my mother and some of my father - and of course, didn't do much for him either!!!
Life can be very cruel over small lapses of attention.

He did rehabilitate to an amazing standard but is still paraplegic and doubly incontinent - which I feel is probably the worst side of it all - dehumanising.

People praised his attitude but really - what choice does one have? It's either a case of getting on with it as things are - or putting your head in a bucket eh?

Nothing wrong with his brain though, he continued higher education and gained engineering qualifications, worked on the Tornado programme and is now an I.T. specialist for a global plc.


----------

